# traffic uh-oh



## photobug (Jul 17, 2003)

Explanation in the pic itself.







I coulda beat him on film I think.   

Jim


----------



## mrsid99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Darn it!...even your bloopers are good!
 The truck looks very futuristic...sorta like a UFO just settled down.


----------



## BMW-M6 (Jul 20, 2003)

hahaha, nice one


----------



## nukie (Jul 20, 2003)

this is the sort of photo that you couldn't get the timing right with an entire roll of film.  and when you least expect it, thats what gets developed.


----------



## manda (Jul 26, 2003)

haha
i thought UFO too

big bug you suck at being sucky


----------

